

Sharing My Genotype - kumarski
http://weconsent.us/sharing-my-genotype/

======
kumarski
I posted "Do we need a human data project(HDP)?" on HN a while ago.

WeConsent.us seems to be the closest such initiative taking place. I was more
surprised that no-one in the HN thread mentioned it.

